# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Update Bios

## mrti

em muốn update bios của mình nhưng không biết làm thế nào cả. em đã vào google tìm hướng dẫn update nhưng đọc mà không tự làm được, rồi em vào một diễn đàn tin học (không phải diễn đàn này) nhờ hướng dẫn nhưng họ nói qua loa quá, em cũng không biết làm thế nào. vì thế em mới viết bài viết này để nhờ các anh chị trong diễn đàn giúp đỡ.
sau đây là thông tin về máy của em:

còn đây là hình ảnh lấy từ phần mềm cpu-z

em cần download cái phần mềm tự động update phiên bản mới nhất cho bios, hoặc file bios mới nhất (dành cho bios của em) để update, mong các anh chị tìm giúp em cái link download và hướng dẫn cho em cách cập nhật...
em cảm ơn nhiều [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## Trịnh Nguyệt

update bios

nâng cấp bios luôn luôn bị mọi người coi là thao tác khá phức tạp và nguy hiểm vì do việc nâng cấp không thành sẽ dẫn tới việc hỏng luôn mainboard hay card màn hình. tuy nhiên bạn chỉ cần thao tác theo các bước một cách chính xác thì việc nâng cấp bios không đến nỗi đáng sợ như các bạn thường nghĩ đâu. sau đây mình sẽ giới thiệu cho các bạn một số bước cơ bản để tự nâng cấp bios cho mainboard và card màn hình. tài liệu này được đúc kết từ kinh nghiệm bản thân và sưu tầm từ các nguồn khác để phong phú hơn cho bài viết.

phần thứ nhất : nâng cấp bios cho mainboard.

1/- bước thứ nhất, phải có được phần mềm cập nhật thích hợp với mainboard.
bios mainboard trên thị trường hiện nay phần lớn là bios của công ty award, một số ít main board sử dung bios của công ty ami và của công ty phoenix. các loại bios đều có phần mềm mới chuyên dùng dành cho nó, hơn nữa cũng giống như các phần mềm ứng dụng khác nó luôn luôn có các phiên bản mới ra đời. để chắc chắn, các bạn lên các web sites của hãng sản xuất để tải về phiên bản mới nhất hoặc vào trang www.mydrivers.com để tìm cho thích hợp.
đối với bios award mà nói thì phần mềm để cập nhật bios tương ứng là awdflash.exe, đối với bios ami thì phần mềm tương ứng là amiflash.exe. tuy vậy, có một số hãng còn yêu cầu sử dụng phần mềm cập nhật chuyên dụng được cung cấp theo mainboard, tuyệt đối không được dùng lẫn lộn với nhau.

2/- bước thứ hai, tìm file bios phiên bản mới nhất sử dụng cho mainboard.
nói chung các hãng sản xuất mainboard lớn đều định kỳ tung ra các file bios phiên bản mới dùng để giải quyết các vấn đề tương thích của mainboard trong ứng dụng thực tế nhằm thích ứng với các hệ điều hành và các phần cứng mới. các file bios là một file dữ liệu có đuôi là *.bin. các bạn nên tải về các file này ở trang chủ của các hãng sản xuất mainboard, không nên tùy tiện tải về ở các trang khác, lỡ xảy ra vấn đề gì thì hối hận cũng đã muộn.
lưu ý, khi tải các file này phải tải đúng phiên bản, số serial, đúng kiểu mainboard. khi chép không được nhầm lẫn.

3/- bước thứ ba, làm một đĩa chuyên dùng để nâng cấp.
nâng cấp bios phải được thực hiện trong trạng thái dos thực ( real dos ) bởi vì khi khởi động windows sẽ có 1 số chương trình khởi động và ứng dụng liên quan. nâng cấp bios trong môi trường này một mặt sẽ xảy ra trường hợp lỡ như bộ nhớ trong không đủ, mặt khác sẽ do sự can thiệp của các phần cứng đưa đến việc nâng cấp thất bại.
vì thế, phương pháp tốt nhất là dùng một đĩa mềm khởi động ở chấ độ dos. chú ý đĩa mềm này nhất định phải là đĩa mềm khởi động sạch, không có 2 file autoexec.abt và config.sys ( nếu có cũng được nhưng phải là nội dung trống ). sau khi làm cho đĩa mềm này khởi động được bằng lệnh format a: /s thì copy file nhị phân chứa nội dung bios mới và file dùng để tác động vào bios ( vd : awdflash.exe ) vào đĩa mềm. như vậy là đã làm xong đĩa chuyên dùng để nâng cấp bios. lưu ý, phải kiểm tra đĩa mềm này không bị lỗi vật lý để tránh phiền phức về sau.

4/- bước thứ tư, cài đặt flash rom ở trạng thái có thể ghi vào.
trên một số mainboard có 1 cái jump dùng để cài đặt trạng thái read only/write của bios. điều này chủ yếu là nhằm phòng ngừa sự phá hoại của virus cih. do đó trước khi nâng cấp bios, bạn phải cài đặt cho cái jump này về vị trí write. ngoài ra trên một số main board thì tính năng này được thiết lập bằng thông số trong chương trình bios.
tiếp theo, bạn vào trong giao diện cài đặt bios, mục chọn cmos chipset feature setup cài đạt 2 thông số system bios cacheable và video cacheable là disabled để quá trình cập nhật bios không gặp trở ngại.

5/- bước thứ năm : tiến hành nâng cấp bios.
trên thực tế, thời gian cần thiết để nâng cấp bios khoảng 40 giây nhưng thời gian này có tầm quan trọng rất lớn, hỏng main board không phải là chuyện nhỏ và đa phần đều rơi vào trong thời khắc quan trọng này. các bạn lần đầu tiên nâng cấp bios nhất định phải hiểu rõ các bước dưới đây. ở đây mình tạm lấy award bios làm ví dụ cụ thể.

a). dùng đĩa chuyên dùng đã tạo để khởi động máy tính ở trạng thái dos thực. cũng có bạn muốn khởi động từ đĩa cứng nhưng tôi không khuyến khích vì biết đâu trên đĩa cứng đã nhiễm virus.

b). chạy chương trình awdflash.exe trên đĩa mềm. chương trình sẽ kiểm tra và hiển thị version hiện thời của bios và các thông tin liên quan. trong phần “file name to program” bạn đưa vào tên của file nhị phân cần cập nhật version mới cho bios, enter xác nhận.

c). chương trình sẽ hỏi bạn có cần lưu lại bios cũ không, lời khuyên của tôi dành cho các bạn là nên lưu lại cho an toàn vì biết đâu chúng ta sẽ gặp sự cố đáng tiếc trong quá trình thực hiện. sau khi gõ vào “y” để xác nhận lưu file bios cũ, đặt một tên mới cho file ( nên đặt tên trùng với version của bios cũ cho dễ nhớ ). lúc này, chương trình sẽ lưu file vào đĩa mềm, bạn hãy kiên nhẫn chờ cho quá trình hoàn tất rồi mới thực hiện tiếp.

d). sau khi hoàn tất việc lưu bios cũ, chương trình yêu cầu bạn xác nhận xem bạn có thật sự muốn đổi mới bios hiện tại hay không. sau khi xác nhận “y” công việc nâng cấp bios chính thức bắt đầu. đây có thể là khoảng thời gian kinh khủng nhất. lúc này bạn phải ngồi cầu nguyện cho đừng bị cúp điện vì nếu như vậy thì bios của bạn sẽ bị hỏng hoàn toàn. nếu có điều kiện thì bạn nên trang bị ups nhằm hạn chế rủi ro trong thời khắc này.
trong quá trình nâng cấp bios, chúng ta có thể nhìn thấy 1 dãy đường tiến độ nhấp nháy không ngừng và kéo dài ra phía sau. đấy là thanh hiển thị quá trình và tốc độ việc nâng cấp.

e). khoảng 30 giây thì quá trình nâng cấp bios sẽ hoàn thành, rất nhanh phải không các bạn. tiếp theo chương trình sẽ yêu cầu bạn chọn f1 để khởi động lại máy tính hay f10 để quay trở về dos. đến đây bạn nên chọn f1 để khởi động lại máy tính.

f). đến đây, nếu máy tính khởi động bình thường thì bạn được quyền thở phào nhẹ nhõm, công việc đã hoàn tất. bạn lưu ý ngày và version của bios khi khởi động, nếu đã có thay đổi là xong. bạn vào giao diện setup cmos để cài đặt lại các thông số là được.

6/- bước thứ sáu : thiết lập lại trạng thái read only cho bios.
đây là quá trình nên làm để “ông cố” cih không còn đường phá hoại bios được. các bạn đừng quên bước này để khỏi phải hối hận về sau.


trên đây là các bước cơ bản để nâng cấp bios cho mainboard. tuy nhiên đây cũng là một thao tác nâng cấp cực kỳ nguy hiểm, nếu không cẩn thận sẽ gây nên hậu quả khó lường. do đó bạn nên thêm vào một số tham số liên quan cần thiết để khi cập nhật bios thất bại, chỉ cần không hỏng cụm dẫn đường boot block trong bios là có thể áp dụng phương pháp sửa chữa để cứu vãn tình thế.

các tham số của file awdflash.exe

/? hiển thị giúp đỡ ( help )
/py tự động hoàn thành nhiệm vụ cập nhật bios
/sy tự động lưu trữ dữ liệu bios cũ vào file
/sb khi cập nhật bios buộc phải nhảy qua module boot block
/cp sau khi cập nhật bios thì vừa cắm vừa sử dụng ngay pnp (escd)
/cd sau khi cập nhật bios thì làm sạch dữ liệu dmi
/cc sau khi cập nhật bios thì cập nhật dữ liệu cmos
/r sau khi kết thúc cập nhật bios, tự động khởi động lại.
/pn không chạy chương trình nâng cấp.
/sn không lưu trữ dữ liệu bios
/sd lưu trữ dữ liệu dmi vào file
/cks khi cập nhật bios, hiển thị quá trình đối chiếu dữ liệu trong file lưu trữ
/tiny chỉ chiếm dụng ít rom
/e sau khi cập nhật bios, tự động quay trở lại dos
/f khi cập nhật, sử dụng lại file dữ liệu bios cũ


phần thứ hai : xử lý sau khi nâng cấp bios thất bại

do nâng cấp bios có tính mạo hiểm nhất định cho nên các công ty sản xuất phần cứng thường không chịu trách nhiệm về hậu quả xấu do nâng cấp bios gây ra. trước khi nâng cấp, các bạn nên xem xét thật kỹ lưỡng và cân nhắc cẩn thận.
thất bại ở đây chủ yếu là sau khi nâng cấp, hệ thống không thể khởi động được, đặc biệt là không có tín hiệu hiển thị. lúc này, các bạn cũng không nên bi quan, chúng ta vẫn còn một số cách để cứu vãn tình hình. các bạn có thề áp dụng một trong các phương pháp sau để khôi phục bios bị hỏng.

1/- phương pháp thứ nhất : thay chíp bios mới.
phương pháp này xem ra có vẻ tương đối nhẹ nhàng nhưng khi thực hiện sẽ nảy sinh một số khó khăn nhất định. khi đó, các bạn phải tìm sự giúp đỡ của các hãng sản xuất. tuy nhiên không phải hãng sản xuất main board nào cũng sẵn sàng hỗ trợ cho chúng ta trong trường hợp hỏng main board do quá trình nâng cấp bios gây ra. cho dù họ có đồng ý đưa cho chúng ta 1 con chip bios mới thì “ nước xa không cứu được lửa gần “. tuy vậy cũng không phải là hết cách, các bạn có thể mua 1 con chip bios chưa ghi dữ liệu, hỏi mượn của bạn bè hay những người có loại main board giống như của chúng ta con chip bios rồi đem nhờ những nơi có phương tiện ghi rom để sao chép chúng. phương pháp này cũng hơi khó thực hiện vì trên thị trường có rất nhiều chủng loại main board khác nhau.

2/- phương pháp thứ hai : lợi dụng boot block để khôi phục.
có một số main board, thường là các main board dùng chíp bios của award có một khối dẫn đường ( boot block ). khi nâng cấp bios thì vẫn còn được bảo tồn. cũng có một số main board khi nâng cấp bios sẽ hỏi chúng ta có muốn ghi đè vào vùng dẫn đường này hay không ( update bios including boot block and escd ). để cho chắc ăn thì thường chúng ta chọn “no” trong các trường hợp này phòng khi bất trắc xảy ra. chúng ta có thể lợi dụng nó để khôi phục bios cũ trong trường hợp xấu nhất xảy ra.
boot block trong bios chỉ hỗ trợ những phần cứng cơ bản nhất như ổ đĩa mềm và vga card loại isa. trong trường hợp vga cars của bạn là agp hay pci thì chúng ta chỉ có thể làm liều mà thôi. nếu bạn không nắm vững thao tác cũng có thể làm sẵn 1 đĩa khôi phục khẩn cấp như sau : copy 2 files awdflash.exe và *.bin, tạo file autoexec.bat với nội dung như sau : “a:\awdflash.exe *.bin /sn/py”. trong đó, file *.bin là file bios cũ, tham số /sn và /py mình đã nói rõ các bạn nên xem lại bài trước. các bạn cũng cần phải lưu ý 1 điều là chương trình adwflash.exe sau phiên bản 7.0 hiện nay mặc nhiên thừa nhận việc cập nhật luôn cả phần boot block cho nên các bạn nên dùng tham số /sb trong quá trình nâng cấp bios để bỏ qua block này. có thể nói đây chính là tuyệt chiêu của bios award.

3/- phương pháp thứ ba : đây cũng là phương pháp mạo hiểm nhất. đấy chính là cắm – rút nóng.
thường có một số cao thủ tiến hành sửa chữa bios choi main board bằng cách cắm, rút nóng chíp. chủ yếu là tìm 1 main board giống như cái main board bị hư bios, sau đó gỡ con chip bios đang hoạt động cắm vào main có bios bị hư. dùng đĩa mềm để khởi động, vẫn để nguyên nguồn cung cấp điện cho main board, dùng một dụng cụ tháo chíp để gỡ chíp bios tốt ra rồi cắm chip bios bị hỏng vào. dùng chương trình awdflash.exe để khôi phục lại chip bios. 
muốn thực hiện phương pháp này thì trong mục bios features setup bạn phải enable tất cả các phần ánh xạ rom mà điểm mấu chốt nhất là mục system bios cacheable của cmos setup phải là enable. lúc này mã chương trình nguồn của chip bios tốt đã được ánh xạ hoàn toàn vào ram. khi đó hệ điều hành sẽ đọc nội dung của bios từ trong ram để hỗ trợ sự vận hành của máy tính, hệ thống không xảy ra sự rối loạn nào mặc dù khi đó ta đã cắm con chip bios hỏng vào và rút chip bios tốt ra khỏi máy.

4/- phương pháp thứ tư : dùng bộ lập trình để ghi vào chip.
phương pháp này là phương pháp đáng tin cậy nhất nhưng lại không dành cho các tay mơ. các bạn có thể dùng phương pháp này bạn áp dụng gần giống như phương pháp thứ nhất. nhược điểm của phương pháp này là bạn phải có bộ đọc ghi chip tương ứng ( không phải ai cũng có thể có được ) và phải có 1 thư viện file nhị phân chứa nội dung bios tốt.
phương pháp này có thể áp dụng cho hầu hết tất cả các loại chip bios cho tất cả các loại main và thường được các tech sử dụng nhiều.
*nguồn: sưu tầm*

----------

